# Central Minnesota Retriever Club



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the open please


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

25 left to run first series


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Todd


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,7,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,21,27,31,34,36,38,45,46,48,50,51,61,64,68,70,71,77,79,80,81,82,84

31 total


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Brenda !


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Open callbacks to the waterblind:

1, 7, 13, 14, 16, 18, 21, 27, 31, 34, 36, 38, 50, 51, 61, 64, 68, 70, 71, 77, 80, 81 and 82.

23 dogs

Finished for today. Waterblind in the morning.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,7,13,14,16,18,21,27,31,34,36,38,50,51,61,64,68,70,71,77,80,81,82

23 total


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Any word on the Q


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you Brenda you're always such a great help


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

9 dogs to the Q water series: 

1, 10, 16, 17, 22, 29, 34, 37, and 38.

Tough triple for the water series. 2 dogs remaining to run to wrap it up.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Q Results:

1st #37 Bee O/H Bill Halfrich
2nd # 29 Will O/H Dennis Pugh
3rd #34 Rudy H Rick Stawski
4th #16 Moochie H Isaac Langerud
RJ #17 Louie H Charlie Moody
J #1 Violet H Isaac Langerud
J # 10 Max O/H Megan Krueger
J #22 Quinn H Tim Springer

Congratulations on great jobs!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Am Callbacks to the 3rd test dog at 730

7 12 18 19 26 32 46 55 60 68 69 70 71 73


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

7,12,18,19,26,32,46,55,60,68,69,70,71,73 

14 dogs


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Am 3rd and 4th will be run at CMRC


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

7,18,19,26,55,68,69,70,71

9 total


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Any Derby updates/results???


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Open callbacks to the water marks:

1, 14, 16, 18, 27, 36, 51, 70, 71 and 82.

10 dogs. Good luck!


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know what all of the placements were but I was told by my trainer that my lab took 4th place in the Derby. Sounds like it was a pretty tough field of dogs. Someone told me that the second place dog aged out of the Derby at this trial. If I hear what all of the results were I'll post it for you, Tom.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st- #68 Grady O/H Larry Vaske
2nd-#70 Comet O/H Dave Hemminger
3rd-#7 Bailey O/H Wayne Skochenski 
4th-#26 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#69 Marvin
JAMS- 18,19,71

Congrats to All !!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Any open results? Thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results
1st-#18 Babe H/Charlie Moody O/Todd Schaeffer
2nd-#70 Wanda H/Danny Farmer O/Jill Finch
3rd-#16 Thor H/Danny Farmer O/Michael Kammerer
4th-#36 Lady H/Danny Farmer O/Carma Futhey, Sylvia McClure 
RJ-#1
JAM-27

Congrats to All !!


----------

